# Scott 2014: Rumors, speculation, hopes, expectations, etc.? Post here!



## dje31

So we know there's at least two new MTBs, the Scale 700s (650b / 27.5") already announced. Anyone else hear or expect anything for '14?

Is either the CR1 or Foil due for an update / refresh / overhaul?

Other changeups in the lineup?

Yeah, I know it's barely the 2013 season...

Here's the place to put your thoughts.


----------



## dje31

I'll start...CR1 with optional disc brake tabs. There, I said it. I might not even want or need it, but hey, times be changing...


----------



## renedelbarco

Swiss team IAM Cycling has been riding new Scott Addict prototypes/models.


----------



## ncomina

Here it is:

http://m.bikeradar.com/road/news/ar...t-spotted-at-tour-of-flanders-36888/#previous


----------



## cwoo86

The official release of the 2014 Addict and the new Solace. Wonder if they're keeping the CR1 since the Solace is an endurance frame. 

Scott Launch Lighter Addict And New Solace Road Bikes - Updated With Prices And Weights - BikeRadar


----------



## nismo73

cwoo86 said:


> The official release of the 2014 Addict and the new Solace. Wonder if they're keeping the CR1 since the Solace is an endurance frame.
> 
> Scott Launch Lighter Addict And New Solace Road Bikes - Updated With Prices And Weights - BikeRadar


Yeah I'm a little confused...The Solace will be a CR1 replacement??? Gives it a real name and I think it was time to update the CR1 line...


----------



## Lawcheehung

Scott Addict SL 2014
View attachment 283472


new Scott Solace 2014
View attachment 283473

View attachment 283474


----------



## dje31

For those who speak / read Italian ( or don't ) :

Scott Addict e Solace 2014 | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


----------



## Rashadabd

The geometry actually looks pretty similar (except for the seat stays).


----------



## cwoo86

The Addict and Solace now updated with prices... and the CR1 is now the entry level bike. No mention of whether they are getting rid of the Speedster. 

Scott launches new Solace endurance frame, updates Addict


----------



## davegregoire

I'm interested but 2550 seems high for a 105 equipped bike. 



cwoo86 said:


> The Addict and Solace now updated with prices... and the CR1 is now the entry level bike. No mention of whether they are getting rid of the Speedster.
> 
> Scott launches new Solace endurance frame, updates Addict


----------



## SauronHimself

dje31 said:


> For those who speak / read Italian ( or don't ) :
> 
> Scott Addict e Solace 2014 | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


Google Chrome will translate any page.


----------



## krtassoc

Scott Addict 10 (Shimano Ultegra 6800)

?????-ITEM-?Y's Road ???


----------



## vette

I wish this black trend would end,theres nothing to differentiate them from other manufacturers,very bland & boring,rest in peace(theyre already dressed for it).


----------



## krtassoc

vette said:


> I wish this black trend would end,theres nothing to differentiate them from other manufacturers,very bland & boring,rest in peace(theyre already dressed for it).


It would be nice if Scott (and for that matter other's bike companies that don't) would offer at least two different color choices for each model.


----------



## dje31

FYI, the 2014 lineup is on the US site. I guess since Eurobike is on, the cat is offically out of the bag


----------



## ncomina

dje31 said:


> FYI, the 2014 lineup is on the US site. I guess since Eurobike is on, the cat is offically out of the bag


Indeed, the new Scott Addict SL is 12.9 lbs declared! And I love the internal battery setup for the Di2 models.


----------



## dje31

You know, my front runner was the 2014 Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod Black Inc., but that Solace Premium is awfully tempting. Not sure about that low-mounted rear brake, though...


----------



## dje31

Also, does anyone know who makes the carbon rims for Syncros? The hubs are at least partially DT Swiss, at least for internals.


----------



## geekjimmy

cwoo86 said:


> The Addict and Solace now updated with prices... and the CR1 is now the entry level bike. No mention of whether they are getting rid of the Speedster.
> 
> Scott launches new Solace endurance frame, updates Addict


In was bummed to see the Solace only listed on their site with [STRIKE] 53/39 cranks and[/STRIKE] no SRAM builds.

Edit: I saw the compact builds.


----------



## dje31

I was surprised to see a semi-compact 52-36 on the Solace Premium. It would be fine for local riding, but I'd almost certainly want 50-34 for trips to the mountains.

I still wish they'd do a 51-34, personally, but 51T chainrings are rare as hen's teeth. But it fits into SRAM's idea from a couple of years ago that the ideal ratio and shifting on a double ring setup occurs when the big is 1.5x the small, FWIW.

Of course, with Di2, that becomes pretty much irrelevant.


----------

